

Ask HN:  What's a Good Professional Font You Use? - keltecp11

I'm putting my resume together... any suggestions?
======
bd
If you are on Windows, new "C" fonts (bundled with Office 2007 or Vista) are
nice and fresh (compared to older classics that are everywhere).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambria_(typeface)>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calibri>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candara>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constantia_(typeface)>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corbel_(typeface)>

------
jseeba
I found this to be a good guide to the design of a resume:

<http://www.lifeclever.com/give-your-resume-a-face-lift/>

It discusses fonts, layout with a good eye for design.

------
iuguy
Use a serif font for headings and a sans font for text. For code blocks or
anything requiring monospace be sure it clearly defines characters (like
profont) such as 0.

You can go all Sans-Serif or all Serif but it won't be the same as combining
the two. Going Sans-Serif for headlines and Serif for text kind of works but
you have a narrower range of choices.

We use a Serif font for headlines and a Sans-Serif for body text, freeing us
up to use the Sans-Serif font exclusively in certain situations for headlines
where needed, and the Serif font for bolder statements.

------
yan
Whatever font the LaTeX resume template uses..

<http://www.rpi.edu/dept/arc/training/latex/resumes/>

~~~
ii
They use <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Modern> and can optionally use
Helvetica or New Century Schoolbook.

------
russell
I use Georgia and I have used Bookman at times. They are both reasonably open
styles and look good on both a screen and paper. The old standard is Times New
Roman, but Times was designed for legibility while cramming as much text into
a newspaper column as possible. I think it looks cramped.

------
noodle
i like georgia and verdana -- shouldn't have any issues if you end up having
to send something as a .doc, and they're good basic-but-not-too-common fonts.
use one for headings and the other for body, either way works.

~~~
JacobAldridge
These have been my preferred resume fonts as well, but my upvote was for the
key point you make about issues at the other end. Especially with a resume,
you don't want the fonts to not exist on the recipient's machine because a lot
of formatting will be lost (and your text may be replaced by Courier New -
aagh).

I've worked with a few companies now that have used specialist fonts for
marketing; it's fine in pdf form but most documents end up being Arial or
Verdana anyway to be safe.

~~~
noodle
yeah, i considered mentioning what fonts i'd use in the case of converting to
pdf, but doc is such an HR standard. i've had bigger tech companies ask me to
send doc after first passing along a pdf.

------
icey
A resume you plan to print or one you intend to be read on a screen?

I really do prefer a good serif font for printing and sans-serif for things
intended to be read online.

------
shutter
Helvetica

------
kingnothing
I use Georgia on my resume with a minimalist layout and receive compliments on
it often.

------
ks
I would use Helvetica Neue but I am not sure whether this font is available on
Windows.

------
mattdennewitz
The Serif, Avenir, Black Slabbath

------
arturoman
Wingdings.

